# Clock is seriously ticking for this little guy.



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

This 7.4 pound boy was dumped in an LA city shelter and then adopted and the adopter dumped him in an LA County shelter (Carson) two days later with an infected neuter incision. He has been there since the 4th and they have given him 48 hours to get out or he will be euthanized. He is apparently extremely frightened. 

NEED FOSTER NOW!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Can Deb get him? I hate being so far away. OMG why would they dump him with a neuter infection? All they had to do was wait out the healing....
Atleast he's neutered,that should better his chances....

This is so sad.


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> Can Deb get him? I hate being so far away. OMG why would they dump him with a neuter infection? All they had to do was wait out the healing....
> Atleast he's neutered,that should better his chances....
> 
> This is so sad.


It's not a case of 'getting him' - there are any number of people that can pull him - it's a case of having a foster home until a forever home can be found for him and less and less people are wanting older dogs. Just need more fosters in the LA area. Can't save them without fosters.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

smlcm said:


> It's not a case of 'getting him' - there are any number of people that can pull him - it's a case of having a foster home until a forever home can be found for him and less and less people are wanting older dogs. Just need more fosters in the LA area. Can't save them without fosters.



It's hard to find fosters,I know...
Once we get the house sold,we will foster. We kinda do that now when Jason finds strays on truck routes... We do through our local shelter or rescues to rehome them...
They screen them before I release any fluffs.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

OMG....I wish I were there.....its killing me..I pray someone can help this angel.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Poor baby! I am in Atlanta....


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I've shared on FB for my CA friends there. Just heartbreaking.:smcry:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I also just shared on my FB and posted it on some of my friend's FB pages... I'm praying for this guy rayer: It's just so sad...:crying:

I wish I could provide the foster needed... Although maybe you could package him up and send him over...  I would love him sooo much :biggrin:


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh, this breaks my heart.... :'( can't someone in the LA area save this poor baby before they put him to sleep?? I wish I lived in CA so I could help... there is a much, much bigger overpopulation problem there than here in Chicagoland where people transport foster pups for a better chance of adoption....


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Any more info about his personality other than being scared in the shelter? 
Think he could tolerate being low male on the totem pole?

I just bought three new medium crates for next to nothing at Goodwill.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

smlcm said:


> It's not a case of 'getting him' - there are any number of people that can pull him - it's a case of having a foster home until a forever home can be found for him and less and less people are wanting older dogs. Just need more fosters in the LA area. Can't save them without fosters.


Bron,

When I pull dogs, I am then fostering them. I believe that's what she meant by my "getting him". Also, there are many times I cannot pull the dog, but need someone to do it for me, as I am out of town, and could use some help. I don't have any number of people to help me. I have you, and Brad. That's it. 

My heart continues to break for these souls. Also, gets frustrated with the lack of fosters. 

I don't know what to say. I'm just sick over the abuse. 

Deb


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

:angry::angry: This just makes no sense!!! How anyone could just return a dog when they need there owners the most. (INFECTED INCISION REALLY AND THE NEW ADOPTERS COULD NOT GIVE HIM THE CARE HE NEEDED)!!!!!:angry::angry:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

poor little baby  I hope he gets a home soon.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

poor boy, praying he can be saved


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

bump


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

3Maltmom said:


> Bron,
> 
> When I pull dogs, I am then fostering them. I believe that's what she meant by my "getting him".
> My heart continues to break for these souls. Also, gets frustrated with the lack of fosters.
> ...


I hear you Deb. Just knew you were about to take on the senior in OC. Getting him was not my issue, it was having a situation after he's vetted and you will have your hands full.


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

I have a foster for this boy and I'm going to pick him up and take him to our vet today.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Yay!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

smlcm said:


> I have a foster for this boy and I'm going to pick him up and take him to our vet today.


:chili::chili::chili: Oh Bron ...thank you, thank you, thank everyone involved and especially, thank this foster. :thumbsup: Please let us know how it goes and I'm praying he'll get out and find love finally.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just saw this thread....hoping you get him in time. Bless you for your efforts!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Woo Hoo!!!! :dothewave::cheer:

Thank you to everyone who has made this happen!!! He will get the chance he really deserves now!!! :yahoo:


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you!!!!


----------



## anniernc (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks to the rescues and all the fosters that help these little babies.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Praying he finds a forever home. Poor little scared boy. Bless his heart. Just brings tears to my eyes seeing him sitting in the collar with no one to love him. If I was in CA I would offer my help for sure.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

smlcm said:


> I have a foster for this boy and I'm going to pick him up and take him to our vet today.


Bronwyne, you are so awesome. Do you have a video of when you picked him up?

I want to share something with you ... and, all the SM members who read this. I was so impressed with your video of how you prepare such wonderful and nutritional dinners for the rescues. Because of you, Felix and I have followed so many of your tips on how you cook the meals ... so many more veggies, etc. And, with that ... Snowball has the healthiest BM's and LOVES his dinners now. Yes, I know, because Snowball experiences stress once in a while ... he can get tummy upsets. But, I see such a positive difference with the additions we have added to his homecooked meals ... again, because I learned so much from watching you lovingly shop and cook dinners for so many fluff babies who need nutritional and appealing meals. So, thank you from the bottom of my heart.

If there is anything I can do from afar to help the foster care for this poor fluff baby... please PM me. You are so loved, Earth Angel, Bronwyne.


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

*Humphrey B. Bear - the guy who had 48 hours.*

Meet Humphrey B. Bear who I just pulled from Carson today. We stopped off for a quick shampoo because he was one itchy and stinky boy. He is a gentle, playful lover who feels like a chunky little teddy. So divine. You would never know that he has been through and ordeal. Video to follow.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow, hard to believe that is the same dog! What a wonderful makeover!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Look at him! So clean and fluffy! And what a sweet face, and those big, clear eyes ... :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

smlcm said:


> Meet Humphrey B. Bear who I just pulled from Carson today. We stopped off for a quick shampoo because he was one itchy and stinky boy. He is a gentle, playful lover who feels like a chunky little teddy. So divine. You would never know that he has been through and ordeal. Video to follow.


Happy tears here. Bless his heart ... and, of course yours, Bronwyne. He looks so dear and precious.:wub::wub:


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

OMG he is just adorable!!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow he sure looks different now. What a handsome boy.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Yay!!! Way to go Humphrey!!


----------

